# What species Of Piranah do I have ?



## vicdamone (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Fury!

I have had my 6 P's a month now and they are growing well, and its my first time to keep P's, but im unsure of what type I have , and I wanna know.

Please could you guys help me out, I have taken some pics from my camera phone so the quality aint the best but its good enough.

View attachment 63346


View attachment 63347


View attachment 63348


View attachment 63349


Thanks

- one other thing I have 6 in a 24 gallon tank - they are all about 3 inches . when should i start thinking of taking the other p's out and ultimately how amny stay in the long run, healthily.

Thanks.

VicDAMone


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

RBP, you should start thinking about it really soon. I would say put three in the 24 till they are like 5".. I don't know dude, you might just want to upgrade!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID forum


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Species? Pygocentrus Natteri (sp) I believe

Common name red belly piranha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, them are red bellies.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes sir red bellied piranha....aka..p. natteri.

I would defenitely get a larger tank asap........preferabally, a 6 foot long tank,
or atleast a 75 gallon.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

They are P. nattereri









You must upgrade your tank size asap...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

RBPs.

They are the most common of species available. I have never kept RBPs but I have heard they are skittish (lots of p's are) and move around alot as opposed to serras who are naturally opportunistic ambush hunters that usually feed alone and seem to occupy favourite haunts such as submerged drift wood, tree roots, vegetation etc in their natural habitat.

Enjoy!!









Jay


----------

